# Live feed or trapped miner rescue



## sags (May 15, 2010)

*Live feed of trapped miners rescue*

For those interested, I have posted a link to the live rescue of the trapped miners in Chile. They have started bringing them up one at a time. It is expected to last a couple of days to get them all to the surface.

Cameras are live with one at the tip of the bore hole and one down in the ground with the trapped miners. Fascinating live news.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-11489439


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks sags. A once or twice in a lifetime event.
Difficult to keep the emotions down when watching this.
Nice to see humans helping humans instead of killing each other.
Not sure, but I think Precision Drilling from Canada drilled the escape hole.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

According to a clip on CBC, Precision Drilling was drilling a plan B hole, in case this one didn't work.


----------



## King Tut (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link, sags.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Last miner up!


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

stardancer said:


> According to a clip on CBC, Precision Drilling was drilling a plan B hole, in case this one didn't work.


According to CNN, this is the plan B hole. 

http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2010/09/world/interactive.chile.miners/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

CNN says just the 5 rescuers left now that were down undernieth.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Everyone's out...and they even have a book deal


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Did everyone hear about the guy who wanted both his wife and mistress at the hole when he got out? 

His wife didn't show, his mistress did.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> His wife didn't show, his mistress did.


Newsflash: A miner has been pushed back into the mine in Chile late last night, hours after the rescue mission was successfully completed.
The assailant then cut all the access cables that led to the rescue shaft.
There are also reports that a large amount of coal, dirt and metal debris has been poured into the rescue shaft to prevent follow up rescue attempts.
Local authorities have launched an investigation


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Did everyone hear about the guy who wanted both his wife and mistress at the hole when he got out?
> 
> His wife didn't show, his mistress did.


No, but I heard that the wife showed up at the hole, she didn't know there was a mistress and the mistress didn't know there was a wife but both learned they had something in common. lol


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

poor barrios ... if ever there was body language it was his ... glimpsing the girlfriend as he emerged from the phoenix capsule ... barest nod of greeting ... wife refusing to be present ... barrios turning his back on the scarlet lady while the rescue team removed his harness ... then sidling over to her with a subdued, reluctant hug ... she, poor fool, didn't get it ... but one would say that her days in barrios' life are numbered ... barrios' sister summed it up ... he should ditch them both and start all over again with somebody new, said sis.

apparently there were at least 5 sets of wives & girlfriends at camp esperanza, not counting one especially active miner who had four all to himself. A long-divorced wife who brought their (his) children; and another woman with a daughter he'd fathered; and the current live-in partner; and (surprise) a 4th & recent liaison that nobody had known about.

on a serious note, what can one add to such a magnificent history of courage. I'd like to know so much more about Luis Ursua, the shift foreman who instantly took the leadership role at the time of the collapse, and probably singlehandedly saved everybody by fostering the amazing cooperation and constructive action that the 33 displayed more or less from the getgo (tales of fights & disagreemnts are leaking out, mostly in UK media, so Luis was up against a near-impossible challenge.)


----------

